# Taming the wild beast.



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Let me tell you a little about my boy first. His name is Belmont Lorenzo. We bought him from the annual Lerwick shetland pony sales in 2008 for around £35 (colts don't sell well at all) as an unhandled colt foal who before the sale was basically rounded of a hill not weaned and just forced into a trailer and brought to the sales. Buying him was a big mistake on my dad's part but we rescued him form a dealer and a very probable, terrible start in life so we bought him. He is a nice looking colt with the best shetland blood line there is to offer. Tuns of Marshwood, Berry and of course Belmont blood in him. When I first got him I just left him in the field as I was very new to the horse world and new next to nothing. This again was a big mistake on my part. Now he is three he is now starting to get the taming he needed when we first got him. I have learned a heck of a lot over the last 3 year but by no way an expert. The reason he is getting tamed now is because the over day the colts escaped out of their field and ran:-x of about a half mile away to my neighbours and he couldn't be caught and that was like a huge slap in the face and a wakeup call that he most definitely needs taming. So off the hill he came and he was put into a small field by the house to tame. Thing were going well and he was getting nosier and more friendly and even though still very wild he behave better then my tame ponies whilst out on his works and he enjoyed them very much. But yesterday whilst I was at school he jumped to fences and got in with my fillies and Molly and her foal and of course my gelding:evil:. He ended up getting very badly beaten up by all the ponies especially Molly who kicked him and bite him multiple times very hard and when we finally got him out he was covered in lots of cuts and was limping on two different legs and had swollen rib cage. So he is now on box rest and we are going to leave him a couple of days to settle down and if he is still in pain then we will get the vet out. Also because he is now confined to a stable we are hoping that he will tame down quicker and he now relies on me for everything so fingers crossed. Also my future plans in the hopefully tame him before our show season starts in August then he will hopefully get gelded and sold as we have to many ponies to do them all justice. I will repost with my progress at a later date.

(Sorry for the novel) rbarlo32 
(also here is a picture of him still on the hill sorry its a bit blurry)
I know he needs his feet doing but he isn't tame enough yet and he has been wormed since then and has lost his bot bellied look


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yesterday my pearants went out and bought a natraul herb carming mix to halp calm Lorenzo down making him easier to work with so fingers crossed it will work well as we are making little progress now and it isn't help by my sholder being really painful reasently.
rbarlo32


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yesterday he made a lot of progress he followed me around his stable and was easily caught. He got a good groom whilst he was outside eating grass hopefully I think his leg is getting better. He also behaved beautifully when I took him out for a walk and I manage to cut his tail. He is becoming a lot friendlier and loves a fuss so hopefully his true colours are coming through.

One an off topic yesterday afternoon I had my first riding lesson since October and my first riding lesson of the lead it was really good and the horse I usually ride a 15.3 Irish cob who is usually really stubborn was actually going quite well apart from the head shaking.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yesterday we did brilliant so much so he can now stay in his stabble without a head collor. Yesterday morning I went in there to feed him and he was being really friendly so I took his headcollor of not 100% sure he would let me put it on his but amazingly he just stood there and let me put in on his and it repeated this a couple of times. And more brilliant still his leg has gotten alot better. Yippee. Mite just be able to get him ready for an agriccultural show at the end of Aurgust which was always our target.


----------

